# [SOLVED] Can't configure surround sound.



## Dutchlad (May 5, 2014)

Hello everyone

The last 6 hours or so i have been scouring the internet for help, nothing i found and tried helped so i decided to make a forum post.

Here's the deal: Im trying to hook up my surround sound system from onkyo to my PC using a spidf cable, at first i thought it was working.

The sound however wasnt really that good, so i checked if every speaker worked individually.
I tested this out with various materials, bluray movies, surround sound test samples, a game wich supports surround sound

I also tested this with various media players of course.
Turns out only 2 speakers were working at all times (front 2)

Found alot of forums with people having the same kind of problem, and most people that awnsered gave the same awnsers, check the settings, check the motherboard if its compatible, check this, check that...

Well, so far i have checked everything about 10 times, and while i CANT check the settings because windows7 apperantly wont allow me to change anything about the digital output.
(button is literally grayed out and unavailable whether its in the playback device list or the realtek audio configuration program)

Edit: the above applies to the built in sound test aswell, simply wont allow me to click it in playback device list config nor does it give me such an option in the realtek audi conf program

So basically i CANT set it to 5.1 and its stuck on stereo.

Also YES my motherboard is capable of 5.1 surround sound, according to the manual it should actually be able to use 7.1 aswell....

PLEASE help me get sound out of all my speakers, i really dont care if its that "true 5.1 dolby digital surround sound" i just want more then 2 speakers to produce decent quality sounds
(even though everything so far indicates i SHOULD be able to get the "true surround sound" as alot of people seem to call it....)

Can anyone set me free from this hellish task? 
If not, what is the best way to utterly destroy a surround sound system? Cus i cant take much more rlly >_>


----------



## Dutchlad (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Can't configure surround sound.*

Not sure if bumping posts is allowed, but i didnt really see anything in rules about it, soooo.
BUMP!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Can't configure surround sound.*

What motherboard are you using? Have you gone into the settings there versus the Win7 OS?

Post your computers specs and we'll try to help.


----------



## Dutchlad (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Can't configure surround sound.*

Hey yustr, thanks for your response.
The problem is actually fixed for now, today a friend of mine (with alot more tech knowledge) came over and after a hour or so he managed to fix it, i still dont have a clue how or why, but im a happy customer xD


----------

